# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  قصا ت شعر حركات

## مريم المقدسة

ياحياكم الله يا احلا البنات هذي مجموعة قصات شعر تم لطشها لعيونكم الحلوه

----------


## آسوآآر الآلــمـ

تسلمين أختي

القصة الثانية عجييييبه .. مرة

ذكرتيني بأيام زمااان

الله يعطيك العافية أختي 

وعساكـ ع القوة يااارب

موفقين ،،

----------


## فرح

مريووومه ياااقلبي 
يسلمووو وبكذى تحمسينا للقص هههههه
تسلمييييييييييييييين ويعطيك العااافيه 
وننتظر المزييييييييييد من النشاااط الرااائع
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اسوار
فروحة
بجد اسعدنى تواجدكم لا عدمت هالمرور الحلو منكم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

رااااااائعة جدا
واكثر شي عجبتني هذه القصة

----------


## النظره البريئه

احلى شيء الثانيه
يسلمو ايدج خيوووه
ننتظر جديدج

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حركــــــــــــــات حلوووووووين
تسلمين يالغلا موفقه لكل خير

----------


## مريم المقدسة

لؤلؤة نجفية
النظرة البريئة
gumus
دمعة طفلة يتيمة
اسعدنى وتعطرت صفحتى بوجودكم
تحياتى للجميع

----------

